# Fire in the Sky Tokens?



## WiredNerve (Oct 15, 2009)

Has anyone produced a fire in the sky token pack ?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't understand the question?


----------



## thundershot (Oct 29, 2009)

Maybe he means War of the Burning Sky counters for the battlemats. I know I was just sitting here wondering the same thing...


----------



## John Doom (Oct 30, 2009)

Another question along the same lines (I think), is has anyone produced the battlemaps for sale so I don't have to print them and cut out 20 pages of white trim per map then tape them together?

Alternatively, does anyone know how much it costs to go to a printing place and use the large format printer?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 30, 2009)

John Doom said:


> Another question along the same lines (I think), is has anyone produced the battlemaps for sale so I don't have to print them and cut out 20 pages of white trim per map then tape them together?




We discussed licensing with Gamer Printshop, but it wasn't cost-effective for the customer.  Buying the entire campaign saga costs $49.  Buying all the maps cost _thousands_ of dollars.

I haven't tried going to a print shop, but I have had some success with the 20 pages and trim method.  It's a pain, but it's a hundredth of the price.


----------



## Nebten (Oct 31, 2009)

If you plan on using a lot of the 1" maps, invest in a paper cutter to make the process quicker with simple slices. Then I tape them to a piece of plexi-glass to that it has substance for the pieces to play on. Yah, it takes a little prep work, but what in D&D doesn't for a DM =v)


----------



## EugeneZ (Nov 1, 2009)

You can also use a projector connected to a PC displaying the image and two well-placed mirrors and project the image onto your tabletop. Just pick a nice surface.


----------



## WiredNerve (Nov 3, 2009)

I am using 1 inch maps and would love tokens for the various encouters in the WOTBS adventures...   A simple PDF that I can print and cut would work also... (FYI:  Make them square not round easier to cut)  

Maybe a paid membership bonus kind of thing.. hehe


----------



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2009)

WiredNerve said:


> I am using 1 inch maps and would love tokens for the various encouters in the WOTBS adventures... A simple PDF that I can print and cut would work also... (FYI: Make them square not round easier to cut)
> 
> Maybe a paid membership bonus kind of thing.. hehe




That would be a _crapload_ of new art.  And art is very expensive! 

We don't have the money to do that right now.  But maybe later on if subscriber levels pick up.


----------



## WiredNerve (Nov 3, 2009)

ROI is a big deal,  so I do understand!


----------

